# MAC Brazil ??



## KristenLeeD (Apr 29, 2017)

*Hi !!
   Is there anyone on Specktra living in Brazil ??  i'm very interested in MAC / Victoria "Vic" Ceridono's soon to be released lipstick !!
Was wondering if someone might be willing to help a girl out ??

(Edit: I think I should have been more clear.... i mean for me to PAY for the purchase of 2 or 3 lipsticks, probably 3 to cover free shipping and also to PAY for shipping from Brazil to the USA)

Sincerely,
 Kristen
*


----------

